# Jonah was welcomed to his forever home



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh no.... I'm so sorry.  

I remember when he was a young guy and you were getting him going in obedience same time I was with my Jacks and Bert... 

He had a long and good life. _hugs_


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of your beautiful Jonah.

Sleep softly big guy.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Megora said:


> Oh no.... I'm so sorry.
> 
> I remember when he was a young guy and you were getting him going in obedience same time I was with my Jacks and Bert...
> 
> He had a long and good life. _hugs_


Thank you. Yes, I remember the training logs. I think Jonah thought his second name was "NO".


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I'm so very sorry for your loss of your beautiful Jonah.
> 
> Sleep softly big guy.


Thank you. He has so many people come up to him and ask me if they could just hug or pet him. He was that kind of dog.


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

I'm so, so sorry for your loss. Jonah was gorgeous, and clearly beloved. I hope some peace finds your heart soon.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It made me very sad to read this, he was a beautiful boy. My thoughts are with you, hugs.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry you lost Jonah. He was simply magnificent! What a gorgeous boy! You gave him a great life.....


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm very sorry. It's such an unforgiving disease. I'm glad you had extra time with him after the diagnosis. Kind thoughts coming your way.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your precious Jonah, sending you comforting hugs. Please let me know if you would like him added to The Rainbow Bridge List x


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

I am so very sorry to read this. I did not realize Jonah was in the winning picture for June and until this morning did not realize he was diagnosed with this heartbreaking disease. I read through your update posts on Jonah. I am so glad you had some extra time to spend with him. He was such a beautiful boy. My heart just breaks for you. Take care.


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

I'm so sorry .


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you for sharing the photo of Jonah with the post, he looks like the dog of a lifetime. My heart goes out to you, I wish you'd been given a little more time.... Thinking of you.


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope you can find some comfort in knowing that you gave him a long life of love and happiness.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

MushyB said:


> I'm so, so sorry for your loss. Jonah was gorgeous, and clearly beloved. I hope some peace finds your heart soon.


Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Ivyacres said:


> It made me very sad to read this, he was a beautiful boy. My thoughts are with you, hugs.


Thank you. It was hard to let him go.


tikiandme said:


> I'm so sorry you lost Jonah. He was simply magnificent! What a gorgeous boy! You gave him a great life.....


Thanks, Jonah did have a very full life and so many people came up to him.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

ceegee said:


> I'm very sorry. It's such an unforgiving disease. I'm glad you had extra time with him after the diagnosis. Kind thoughts coming your way.


Thank you. I was so happy having an extended time with him and delighted in his smiles and getting in to "trouble".


swishywagga said:


> I'm so very sorry for the loss of your precious Jonah, sending you comforting hugs. Please let me know if you would like him added to The Rainbow Bridge List x


Thank you. Yes, please add him to the Rainbow Bridge List. He is reunited with BigAm who has been there a year and a half.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Sholt said:


> I am so very sorry to read this. I did not realize Jonah was in the winning picture for June and until this morning did not realize he was diagnosed with this heartbreaking disease. I read through your update posts on Jonah. I am so glad you had some extra time to spend with him. He was such a beautiful boy. My heart just breaks for you. Take care.


Thanks. Yes, it was bittersweet to see him and Amber both tugging at the frisbee. We had a beautiful 2 months extra of a spoiled life together.


Dunmar said:


> I'm so sorry .


Thank you!


nolefan said:


> Thank you for sharing the photo of Jonah with the post, he looks like the dog of a lifetime. My heart goes out to you, I wish you'd been given a little more time.... Thinking of you.


Thank you. I will share a post later about him and what he did for me during our life together.


eeerrrmmm1 said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope you can find some comfort in knowing that you gave him a long life of love and happiness.


Thank you. I sure wanted to keep that life going just one more day but that was what I woke up thinking every morning after his diagnosis.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your handsome Jonah. So heartbreaking


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Such very sad news and as one of many Forum members who has traveled this road, only time will make a difference. What a beautiful boy he was. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm so sorry. He was such a beautiful boy. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry. You gave each other happy years of love and many of us know how much this hurts.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

JDandBigAm said:


> Thank you. I was so happy having an extended time with him and delighted in his smiles and getting in to "trouble".
> 
> Thank you. Yes, please add him to the Rainbow Bridge List. He is reunited with BigAm who has been there a year and a half.


I have added dear Jonah to the list. I'm so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy x


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Joanne & Asia said:


> I am so very sorry for the loss of your handsome Jonah. So heartbreaking


Thank you. Yes, my heart has been broken.


OscarsDad said:


> Such very sad news and as one of many Forum members who has traveled this road, only time will make a difference. What a beautiful boy he was. I am so very sorry for your loss.


Thank you. Yes, that road has been traveled before.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Deborus12 said:


> I'm so sorry. He was such a beautiful boy. My heart goes out to you.


Thank you. Jonah had quite a big head from everyone telling him how handsome he was.


cwag said:


> I am so sorry. You gave each other happy years of love and many of us know how much this hurts.


Thanks. Yes, the heart sure aches.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of big, handsome Jonah. I can see why people would stop and want to pat him and hug him - he's just beautiful.

I also lost my heart and soul dog, Nikki to cardiac hemangiosarcoma. Even 23 years later, reading your words about this cruel disease was like a kick in the gut. And so little has been learned about it in all those years.

Sending you prayers and healing thoughts for comfort.

Godspeed, Jonah.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

brianne said:


> I'm so very sorry for your loss of big, handsome Jonah. I can see why people would stop and want to pat him and hug him - he's just beautiful.
> 
> I also lost my heart and soul dog, Nikki to cardiac hemangiosarcoma. Even 23 years later, reading your words about this cruel disease was like a kick in the gut. And so little has been learned about it in all those years.
> 
> ...


Thank you. We went the Yunnan Baiyao and Turkey Tail route for his treatment instead of surgery and chemo because of the potential side effects and Jonah spending a whole day in a clinic. He was a trooper and was extra spoiled his last 2 months. I miss him terribly but it was time to let him run free again.


----------

